# Stop! Look at this!



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

*- What's your type?*
INFP ~ Yay
*- What image do you prefer? Why?*
1 - At first I thought this was really cool.. It reminds me of a butterfly's wings.
2 - Pretty boring, nothing special to it.
3 - Ehh... But what's at the end of the path? ;O
4 - OMFG I LOVE IT.. IT's so mystical. I love how it defies gravity and instead of being stuck on the ground, the person is free to bounce all over the clouds  It expresses freedom and going against the norm for me.
5 - Aww.... How cute.. It reminds me of all my lovely friendships <3
6. Okay.. Candy... Who cares. It sort of looks like a snow cone, which I love.
7. Am I on drugs or faygo..? I'm not sure how I feel about this one..

I love 4 the most. It seems very out of the world.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

*Type:* I've questioned it a little, but probably INFP

*1 -* Looks too much like an insect wing, it's a bit creepy. I don't care for it, it's too simple. Though it kind of makes me feel like I'm in a hut built out of giant leaves, looking up at the sun shining through it.

*2 -* A bit confusing, LOL. I guess it's cool though. I guess it's about...looking at something through multiple angles. But this picture doesn't particularly grab me.

*3 -* I like it. It's all lush and green, and from far away the bamboo almost looks like blades of grass. I also wonder what's at the end of the path, and notice a couple of non-bamboo trees at the end. I wouldn't mind walking through here, though I hope the path spreads out more. It's very narrow.

*4 -* This one is kind of interesting...but I don't have any strong feelings about it. It would be scary to fall into the sky like that, lol. Is he just gonna fall too far into the atmosphere until he suffocates? Or is he floating/hopping on the clouds? 

*5 -* I like the warm, nostalgic feel of this one. The visuals aren't too special, but I like the emotion. That's probably intentional, since the photo is blurry and out of focus. 

*6 -* Yum, candy. It's not my favorite kind of candy, but still good. The sugar also reminds me of snow, so the picture feels slightly wintery to me.

*7 -* I like all of the colors. Reminds me of a stained glass window. I also like rain, so I like the water droplets. I'm not sure what this picture is supposed to be, but I like how it looks. There's also a bunch of circles that aren't water...they look like planets or something.

Out of all of them, I like 3, 5, and 7 the most, for the reasons I already stated. After that would be 6, because I like colors, candy and the feeling of winter. I am mostly apathetic towards the other three images.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

ISFP I guess.

*6!* Looks so yummy!

I like 4, too. It's pretty cool. I like the composition, the lines and shapes and details of the buildings and how that part contrasts the relatively empty sky. Then the person is being put at a nice spot within the picture. Artistically sophisticated. 

5 is cliche, and the rest are pretty boring. Don't have much feeling about them.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I have a curiosity I want to explore.


*- What's your type? *
INTJ

*- What image do you prefer?*
I like 1, 5 and 6 the most.


1. I like it. The orange colour and lighting give off a warm feeling. 

2. I don't like it. It looks cold and pale. The 'windows' look odd.

3. It's ok. I like the trees and light from above, but the brown branches on the sides make me uneasy.

4. Hate it. Everything is grey and dull. This is also the reason I prefer villages over cities.

5. I like it. I don't care about the people, but beaches always make me feel good. The light looks warm and inviting.

6. I like it. While I hate these things for being sugarbombs, they look beautiful. I just want to touch them, if that makes sense.

7. Meh. Just a bunch of random colours. I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Infj, I liked 3. I want to explore that place.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

INTJ (Though I did once test for INFJ)

1 and 3 are the ones I like best.

1. Looks beautiful, the sun or light shining through at the top left makes it even better.
2. meh.
3. Looks majestic, hard to pick between this and the first pic.
4. Not really interested by it. Doesn't mean anything to me.
5. Again looks nice but meh.
6. same as 5.
7. Pretty colours, psychedelic, breddy gud.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

INTP here, I liked images 1 and 2 the best.

I really like the first image. It's supposed to be a leaf, but the way it's lit up makes it look like a dome over some kind of nighttime venue, which stimulates my imagination. The colors are warm, yet at the same time it's almost excitingly brooding, especially with the dark figure at the top right... you know something's about to go down.

The second image reminds me of being in a museum, a paragon center for learning which I would be keen to visit. The way the skylight is reflected on the windows reminds me of a clock and gets me thinking about the complexities and mechanics behind such machinery.

Image 3 looks too hot and buggy for me, although I would be interested in finding out what's around the corner.

I was drawn to the fourth image initially as cloudy and rainy weather is usually comforting to me, however this image looks ... melancholy for some reason. It makes me feel quite depressed, as if this man is a lost, lonely soul longing for escape from his mundane life and dead-end office job; as if he's wishing he could retreat into his imagination and become something bigger than he is. I am both drawn to yet deeply saddened by this image.

Images 5 and 6 don't mean anything to me.

I kind of like the "idea" of the last image but as I believe someone else has mentioned, the colors and effects look artificial, and it isn't a very aesthetically pleasing image at all.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

ISTP

I like 2 the best. I love the pattern, and it looks like a place I'd like to go. I love cool architecture. Also, the first thing that popped into my head when I saw it was Bayonetta 2 for some reason, and I kind of want to play that right now. 

I like 1 too. I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be a leaf, but when I first saw it it reminded me of an insect's wing. But even a closeup view of a leaf is cool. 

None of the others interest me much. 3 would be cool if it were in the middle of the bamboo, but just looking at it from the path isn't that interesting. I'd like 4 more if that guy weren't there.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Starting to see some variety


----------



## The Chief (Mar 17, 2015)

- What's your type?

ENFJ

- What image do you prefer? Why?

I like 3 because I enjoy natural environments like forests and 6 because my favorite kinds of candy are fruit flavored. I also like the way the candy in the background is out of focus compared to the first row.

- If you don't like any image, explain what bores or repels you.

I don't like 7. It has an artificial feel to it, the colors catch your eye but then thats it, not much else beyond that.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

INTP, I believe.

*Image 1* - I quite like this, though it didn't grab me at first. I like the translucency of it (what's that in the top right, a distant bird?), and the sort of intricate detail of the lines. The warm yellow colour is quite pleasant, too, but I think I mainly like the idea of an intricately-patterned tinted lens through which the world beyond is blurred.

*Image 2* - By contrast, I cooled on this image after initially liking it. Again, the play of lines and division is interesting, and here the orderliness and clearly structured nature of it means the turned reflection of the roof in the lower panes stands out more. I cooled on this one when looking back at the images again because it has quite a sterile air to it, a nice enough design but too artificial to appeal.

*Image 3* - I'm surprised by people's gravitation towards this one as well, actually, especially since it doesn't strike me as a particularly tranquil location, or particularly "natural". The gap at the tops of the trees, and the strict separation between path and forest, means to me that the path seems almost detached from the rest of it, cleaved off for human traffic and thus preventing total immersion. It seems to me almost uncomfortable to look at...

*Image 4* - Doesn't do anything for me. I gather the man is meant to be walking on clouds but it doesn't look like it, so it reminds me almost of a bad CSO effect. The city itself is drab and uninspiring - perhaps the point of the idea that the image is trying to strike up, but since it doesn't seem to quite get there, the whole thing just ends up feeling dull and routine, aiming for something surreal but missing.

*Image 5* - Reminds me too much of a stock photo - "happy couple on the beach showing how much they love life", the perfect final shot for a commercial. Feels a bit like a fake smile in that regard, it's too transparent. The blur, similarly, feels a bit too obviously intended to suggest a hazy memory or something similar, but with the "memory" being so false and manufactured... it's interesting, I guess you could say this picture could be about the simplification involved in memory, how we lose the nuances and just remember "happy" or "sad", in an almost cartoonishly simple sense, which is an interesting idea to evoke... but the image itself doesn't really do it for me.

*Image 6* - I quite like this one: the way the light catches certain sugar crystals but not others, the focus being such that the selection of lollies seems to recede infinitely into the distance... but then, it hasn't got much more to it than that. Good enough for what it is, but a touch too simple.

*Image 7* - No, definitely dislike this one. It's little but a mess of splodges of colour, blurred then covered with transparent circles. Too created without being particularly creative; it looks like it might have been going for raindrops (the smaller circles kind of work for this) but it just ends up being a bunch of lifeless circles...

Probably Image 1 for me - 6 was good but perhaps too simple, 2 appeals image-wise but feels too sterile... with 7 being particularly disliked.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm an ESTP and my favorite is image number three because I can actually tell what it is I'm supposed to be looking at and it's aesthetically appealing. It looks like somewhere that I would want to go and explore, and I'm actually pretty curious to know where that is. I also like five, and six is alright.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

INTP - I choose 7. The colorful picture causes an excitation.

I felt an emotional draw to 3 and 4, like they turned my intuition on and I could daydream about their meaning. But I like 7 the most.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INFJ. I like 3. The forest is a nice place to be. I don't like the one with the jumping businessman. Heights freak me the fuck out and it's probably supposed to represent the Wall Street suicides during the stock market crash.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I want to thank everyone who responded so far! 

I'm really enjoying some of the interpretations. I'm seeing several images in new ways.

Still curious, still speculating...


----------



## Blessedandhighlyfavored (Oct 27, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> I have a curiosity I want to explore.
> 
> *- What's your type?
> 
> ...


I
Type :infj
I like number 4 buildings and clouds) as soon as I saw it, the scripture popped into my head" with God all things are possible" I find it strangely comforting..


----------



## akiyama (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm INTP and here follows my analysis on the images.




> 1.


I swear the more i look at this, the more i'm confused. What is it, exactly? A leaf? An insect's wing? A peacock's tail? Now i'm actually looking at this with so much concentration i swear it's starting to look like a skyscraper. I don't like it and i don't even know why.




> 2.


Immediately reminded me of this MTG card










Some years ago a friend of mine found this card literally lying on the floor, i don't know where. He gave it to me since he knows i like MTG. However it was a bit ruined so i decided to give it to someone else, in turn. I wanted to give it to a girl i knew from school who also liked MTG, mostly as a joke since she always cringed whenever she saw a ruined card. I never did, because i always hesitated and didn't have the courage. Eventually that card stayed in my pocket for so long that it broke in half (i have no idea how it happened) so i just got rid of it.

Back to the original image... wait a second, now that i look at it with more attention, what the hell is that? I'm confused! How am i supposed to interpret the prospective here? So basically there is a staircase with strange glass and mirrors surrounding it which casually reflects on multiple angulations whatever is on the other side which happens to actually be made out of glass and mirrors too and wait, is that actually what's on the ceiling? So that stuff is reflecting the ceiling? No, this can't be. I swear the prospective is fucked up, this can't be real. And what's on the ceiling anyway? Whoever built this thing is sick.

I like the colors and i also like anything that has glass and mirrors in it so i really like the image but i absolutely refuse to understand what the hell it actually is.




> 3.


This one really sucks.

Looked good at the beginning but then i looked at it with more attention and now i'm confused again. There are a bunch of trees, and i'm ok until here. Then there is that kind of road in the middle of it, and that would be ok if it wasn't that... how is it separating itself from the trees? Is that a fence? How does it attach to the ground? It looked like mud at the beginning, but that's actually wheat or what? No, obviously can't be wheat, but why is there that brown thing in the middle of it anyway? Is it part of the fence? I have no idea...




> 4.


That thing below (or above?) the guy is a hat, right? Ok it's a hat...
I can't wrap my head around about what the hell is the guy doing. It looked like he was walking at first, but if you look closer it's like he's running. But it's strange, that's not exactly how people run. Is he actually running backwards? And why is the hat faster than him anyway...

It's a somewhat nice concept but it's... barbaric, simplistic, i don't like the implementation. Maybe make it like the guy is jumping or flying or at least walking composedly but not like he's running backwards for god's sake...




> 5.


This one immediately made me feel comfy, cuddled and mindlessly fulfilled. I especially like the girl's outfit and i don't care at all about whatever is in the background, it could have been blank or inside a volcano and it would have been the same. I only care about the couple.

At the same time i also realize how cliche it is, like someone pointed out reminds too much of a stock photo, the perfect final shot for a commercial, feels fake etc...

But i like it overall.




> 6.


I specifically dislike that kind of candy and no amount of blurry shining photography can make me like it.




> 7.


I really appreciate that it is more abstract than the others. A bunch of colors randomly thrown there, i actually like it. A bit too colorful though, i would have chosen darker colors.


I can't choose between 2, 5 and 7. Maybe 2.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Im ENTP, idk why I like the number two the most, is aesthetically pleasing and seem like a clock belonging to somewhere cool, maybe in the future idk, Also liked number 1, it's intriguing, seems like some pre-born vision; I would really like number 4 if it didn't have that guy, now it's too dreamy not in a good way, kind of cliche; the rest is just ok, except number 5 that is really lame.


----------



## Vaux (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm an ISFP
I can't decide between 1, 5 and 6. I just like how all the colours work together honestly. xD Oh, and with number 6 I like how the camera picks up the little sugar crystals. Same goes for the detail in the leaf (at least I think it's a leaf) in the first picture.  (I guess this is kind of stereotypical of an ISFP, isn't it xD)


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

*- What's your type?*
ISFP

*- What image do you prefer? Why?*
I like 3, 4 and 6.
*3:* because its calming + simple and I want to walk there. It reminds me of japanese forests the one where you would see sumurai fighting in movies. Overall its calming.
*4:* because I feel like I'm walking on the sky when looking at that picture but that would be very weird, I think the picture is symbolizing something I am not sure of. I think freedom maybe.
*6:* because I'm hungry at the moment and I want candy.

overall
I like 3 the most.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

INTJ. I like 1,2 and 4.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

*Hi!*

- *What's your type?* *INFJ*

- *What image do you prefer? Why?* I love the image 5. From the seven images displayed it's the only one that caught my attention at first sight. I see happiness. What most attracted me is the way the light of the sun seems to be reflecting the moment of love and bliss of the partner. And, of course, the beach! A wonderful place where having a good time.

- *If you don't like any image, explain what bores or repels you.* I find kind of boring image 2, I don't see anything special about it. The lines, the way the structure is seen from different perspectives... I don't know. And there's sth about image 4 that I don't like neither. I think it's because of the sadness it transmits using those cold and shadowy colors. But I do like what it represents.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

- INTP(or INTJ, like 70 % INTP, 30 % INTJ)
- I like no picture, but I find the 4th one interesting.
- A lot of things bore me.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

-What's your type?
ISFP

- What image do you prefer? Why?
1, It somehow reminds me of both heaven and hell. Or a grand sunlit church with stained glass windows, yet it is just a leaf. It gives me a a content, inspired yet slightly odd feeling. 

- If you don't like any image, explain what bores or repels you.
5, dull, blurry


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

shinynotshiny said:


> I didn't expect Image 3 would be so popular...
> 
> Interesting!


It's all about the green. 

As for myself--ISFP here. To be honest, all seven look to me like stock photography--and frequently like someone trying too hard to make meaningful stock photography. They all are a bit cliche, kind of like the photography I did back when I was in college, trying to sell my own photography via stock photography (I believe I actually had a couple images used!)--this was back in the days of slides, before digital. 

But I honestly don't have much to say for any of them, other than I love the green in the third one--that Fujicolor green. ;-) 4, I think, is attempting to catch the chaos or topsy-turvy of corporate life, but it really doesn't succeed, IMO, because it's trying too hard (like the out-of-focus image of the couple). 

However, elements I liked. 1. The texture. To me, light is all about texture, and this image captures it. 2. The architectural symmetry and asymmetry together. 3. The green. 4. The unsettling-ness of the image. 5. nothing sticks out. 6. Again, nothing sticks out. It doesn't make me hungry or anything--nothing. Plus the focus needs to be just a tad bit deeper, so the whole gumdrop is in focus. Depth of field is too shallow to make the image truly pop, IMO. 7. I like the colors. But oil and water photos are all over the photoblogsphere right now, so it just feels too copy-cat to me. But I like the richness of the colors, though.

And I can't believe I came up with that much to say, and sadly, it seems to be mostly negative. But don't worry--I'm even harder on my own photography.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@ferroequinologist, thank you for responding 

For the record, these images aren't mine. Don't hold back!


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm an ENFP (I think, I don't know anymore, its ok) and I really really like the first picture because well, it edvocated a serie of pure non sense such as :

- A golden skin from a snake that is really versed into the art of camouflage
- A parcel of a golden spider web made by some fancy spider queen 
- The interior of a tent where some mighty but scared adventurers are currently hidding because you can see the shadow of a giant eagle behind the right part
- Or it might just be a mini version of the tree of life !

That beein said I really like picture 6 too but, these aliens are so spotted I mean look at them they re hiddin their eyes to pretend they re not livin beeins


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

shinynotshiny said:


> @_ferroequinologist_, thank you for responding
> 
> For the record, these images aren't mine. Don't hold back!


I didn't think those were your images--like I said, they all look like stock photos somebody pulled from the web.  I grant, if I thought they were yours, I might have softened my language--a bit. ;-)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

ferroequinologist said:


> I didn't think those were your images--like I said, they all look like stock photos somebody pulled from the web.  I grant, if *I thought they were yours, I might have softened my language*--a bit. ;-)


No need


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

INFP gal

1. Beautiful, but doesn't make me feel anything
2. Mehhh
3. I love it. But let me tell you a story in the next point...
4. I love it. Here's why. It makes me think of escapism, of escape that comes after chaos and possibly a loss of the ''previous''. After this picture should come picture 3., which makes me feel exploratory and energized, think of new possibilities and yet a certain calmness.
5. Mehh
6. I don't like jelly sweets
7. Mehh, those colors are too direct.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Woupsi I misunderstood......


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Shameless Nation said:


> Uhh, gurl, I'm also sorry for being ''mehh''. Though I meant it. But otherwise, if the photos are yours, they are great quality, definitely made me think they are stock photos.


Don't worry. They're not mine


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Don't worry. They're not mine


Jup, got it after paying a bit more attention to the comments


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> I have a curiosity I want to explore.
> 
> *- What's your type?*


 INFP



> *- What image do you prefer? Why?*


I am not particularly turned off by any of the images, but I do have a preference. Well, maybe those at the bottom of my list irritate me. Here they are in order of preference with some thoughts for each.

* *





1.








This macro-photo of a leaf is a good example of what I tend to take pictures of. I like capturing and seeing the intricate patterns and complexities that are right there under our noses if we would only take the time to pause and pay attention.




* *





2.








This photo captures a bit of what the previous photo did, but this is a man-made subject. As such it is a lesser thing. The complexities, patterns, repetitions are captivating and intriguing.




* *





3.








There is a serenity and peacefulness captured in this photo as well as consideration of what lies ahead that is beyond sight due to the turning of the road. It captures a natural setting that I would walk through, and it immediately makes me consider it metaphorically as a season one may be in in life.




* *





4.








This picture captures me and challenges me. I like that aspect. Part of me is incensed that it is upside down, but the cloud formations don't support that simple dismissal of what is going on, and, therefore, what is being said. It wants to connect to subjective reality and relativity. It reminds me of other paintings and even a movie with inverted cities/worlds.




* *





7.








I like the mix of colors shown and that there is potential. Little is nailed down or definite. It suggests possibilities of some sort.




* *





6.








I like macro photography, but I don't care much for the commercial subject. It is a more interesting manner to show the candy, but this is coming close to offending me (_e.g. _suggesting a size larger than actual as a marketing tool.




* *





5.








A couple on a beach. What's not to like, right? Well, it's out of focus. The whole thing is out of focus. Nothing is in focus. Nothing is in focus and it's sunny and people apparently are connecting deeply. That gets to me in a bad way. If the unfocused nature were coupled with something more depressing, morose, or melancholic, then it might be making a statement that I might accept.
Now if the intention was to share with people who have no vision problems what such a scene looks like to me when I take off my glasses, then it does an adequate job.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

INTJ

I like the first picture because of the light. Also, it looks like it could be a stained glass window based on a leaf, although I'm pretty sure it's a real leaf. 
I also like how the veins of the leaf split it into little 'tiles' and the contrast between the yellow colour and the black veins.
It would be nice to sit under a giant leaf like that because it would make a nice shelter.

I also like the bamboo forest, but it would be better if you could see the inside of the forest and not the path.
The sweets are also nice, because they are arranged more or less neatly and the colours go together nicely. I also like it that you can see the grains of sugar.

I hate the last one because it's just random and the colours are garish.

The one with the people at the beach is annoying because it's blurred and the people and buildings spoil it. A beach without people or one with people whom you can actually see would be better. But even it it wasn't blurred, it would be boring because it's clichéd.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

ISTP

number 4 is what caught my eye the most because of it's inconsistency with falling into the sky as if it's the ground. i also liked how the scheme was overall gray, i guess that taste preference affected my decision as well. 

number 3 was the second picture catching my eye. it was very uniform, and it is calming. I've heard of studies saying that nature and green stuff calms people, although i haven't read the studies myself. 

number 2 was very sharp in terms of shading, and there are a lot of reflections of the same thing, like i was looking at a mirror. I liked that sharpness. my liking to the color blue might also affect it xDDD

number 5 was the picture i liked the least because it was blurry. all of the picture was blurry. i could see the general colors and shades of the picture, but i had to look back at it once more to get a good grasp at what was going on. 
at least the rest of the pictures had sharp details.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I am an INFP and I like picture 4 the most, but I can't see #3 or #5. Won't load. 

I also like the second one a lot.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Quernus said:


> I am an INFP and I like picture 4 the most, but I can't see #3 or #5. Won't load.
> 
> I also like the second one a lot.


Let me know if they load for you:

3.










5.


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

INFP

I like 3. Reminds me of story. I'd like to be there.

1 is a favorite, too. Aesthetically pleasing. 

2 bores me. Not sure why. I can totally see the appeal and all. 

5 is unsettling...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

*tiniest bump*


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

ENxP

My favorites are #2 because I like the icy blue color with light shining through, #7 because of the colors, and both because of rounded shapes. #7 at first seemed like raindrops on glass, but after looking more closely I don't think that's the case, plus it has smooth surfaces inside and lined on either side, so I like that it seemed simple but with a closer look, more complex.

#5 is bothersome because it's too blurry.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Intp
Picture 4.
[Will edit/explain later]


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

INFP, I like the sixth photo because it's cute little gumdrops. There's nothing complicated there, it's just pure sugar.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

ENFP 7W6 4W5 9W1 SX/SP here

Picture 6 -I love because of the detail of the image . You can see everything of the item and what it is comprised of.

I like 7 because of the colors being bright and clear with the water making the photo filled with clarity and helps focus on the situation.

Picture 5 - I hate this one because it just looks so generic and boring to me . Nothing new is in it based upon a "perfect " scene that just makes it bland. Also , the blur factor really gets me distracted from the main idea and is unneeded .

Picture 1- Has great detail of the leaf , but really hate the color X3. brown aint my thing but still good nonetheless .

Picture 2- wish it was alittle bit brighter to see detail on the window pains but overall a great picture nonetheless 

Picture 3- The light , and the plants really makes this picture shine out to me . The pictures style makes meaning out of the scene. To me, more or less a forest with an infinity end. very good


Picture 4- This one I also love . It mixes in real life with art and does it pretty well . I also love the editing on the said pic to stimulate a certain reality / dream like imbalances.

*OVERALL** ( in order left to right ): *

Pics I liked ( in order left to right ): 7,6,4

Average: 3,1

Bad: 2,5


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

(bump)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISTP

I like number 2 because the glass panes project patterns that changes according to the reflection of the sky. Who would have known that the play of shadows, the sun and the cloud could decorate the inner walls of the building?
I like number 7 because the droplets with the multi-coloured background reminds me of a sweet cold beverage during a warm summer.
I don't like number 5. It's too cliche.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

ISTJ here.

Image 1: I like it. It reminds me of structure and of fall, which is a time of year I like. It makes me think of slow but steady growth.
Image 2: This is my favourite. It's a complex but coherent structure, beautifully executed, and it's obvious that care was taken when it was being designed.
Image 3: I like it. The colours are calming, and overall I get an impression of quiet peace. I'd like to walk through this space, perhaps with a book. It seems like it would be a good place to think.
Image 4: This one makes no sense to me. What's happening? Who is this guy? He's lost his hat, his shoes don't look right. What's the meaning of the upside-down city? I dislike this one.
Image 5: What's happening in this one? You can't really see anything. It looks like something out of a commercial for vacations to Mexico.
Image 6: I'm ambivalent about this one. While the symmetry and organisation displayed is pleasing, the colours are not, even though I feel like they should be; they make me think of October, which is a pleasant month. Perhaps if the image was in a set with similar colours.
Image 7: This doesn't make any sense. Is it plastic balls through a wet plate? I dislike it.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

ESFJ

I love the first image. It's a leaf, but it looks like stained glass almost, the inside of a cathedral, which brings to mind parallels: the work of God, the work of man, something so small, and incidental, that you pass over without glancing at looking like something so big that people flock to see. It also feels oddly cozy. When I was very young, there was a blanket in my house that was made of many amber, orange, brown panels, like a very thin quilt, and I would hide under it and look out and pretend I was in a cocoon. I suppose it reminds me of that; it's a memory I had almost forgotten.

I love the second image as well, but the first one is the winner, to be clear. I love architecture, especially ceilings, and I love how this looks almost like a spider web, so delicate and well....designed like a spider's web, the mirrors are so clever and it's just really nice and special. Usually I'm not a fan of modern architecture but I do like this.

The third one . . . at first I did not like it, but the longer I looked at it the more it grew on me. There's something about the transition from brown to green that had this certain feeling . . . it's very clean, quiet, calm . . . I want to walk down that path. I love the sunlight peering through the green, it feels very safe and warm, like a little isolated world.

The fourth one...eh. I guess it looks freeing or something, like you're running away from the city into the plain air, and walking on clouds and stuff, but it just doesn't speak to me that much.

#5 aww, sweet couple at the beach, it has a nice twilight feeling, the fuzziness in the picture almost echoes the time warp you feel in that hour when the shadows are long, if you're with someone you don't want to part with, like it crystallizes the moment . . . but it's not my favorite picture.

#6...it makes me think a little bit about the game Candyland and the whole fantasy world I associated with that place when I was little, being Princess Frostine and all that, but the image itself to me is like...well, it's of candy. It looks nice, but the shapes don't seem elegant to me, the colors are too . . . Bam! Color! although the frostiness softens it a bit.

#7...It's cool, I guess, a little annoying for some reason, maybe because I can't figure out what it actually is.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

(bumpity bump)


----------



## acidosis (May 4, 2015)

I'm an ISTJ, and I like #3 best. It's just so calming.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Type: INTJ

Favourite images: 2 and 3 are simply beautiful, breathtaking :blushed: 4 is interesting too
Least favourite images: the last 2 because they are boring


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

Interesting study, I'm trying to figure out what you're trying to get at. I have ideas, but I am not certain. 

*Type*: ENFP

*What image do you prefer?*

Oh, is this difficult. They're all interesting and/or beautiful. However, hmm. I'd say I like the 1st and the 6th the most.

Reasoning:

1.) The way the lines of the (butterfly?) connect together reminds me of how we're all interconnected, or more-so how everything on this planet is interconnected. It reminds me a bit of how the human race is a lot like a bee hive, because the little intricacies of the wings surely look a lot like little bee hives. Additionally, the color makes me think of the sun, and how it strives us for a better future. Now, wait, what if we were bees? What if human society was like a beehive? I wonder what that would be like, although it may not be that good.

6.) These look delicious. But on a more imaginative note, they remind me of little...domes. Little candy domes. Reminds me of obesity, in a way. What if it was symbolism of how many humans are living inside of a candy shell, but how obese they are becoming? On a lighter note, it reminds me of this movie I saw once where little fairies lived inside a flower dome. Maybe there are little fairy-like creatures inside the candies, what if this was a parallel dimension where we were little candy-fairies living in domes?

*Are there any images you don't like?*

I don't like #5. It causes me to think of a cliche romance, one that is fake and shallow and ends over an idiotic reasoning (e.g. cheating or a stupid argument.) It also just feels...fake, overly-planned.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you ever finish this study can you share the results with us? Sounds really interesting :laughing:


----------



## Tricks.Incantations (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm on the fence whether I'm ISFP or INTJ. Just say that I think I use Ni-Se and Fi-Te.

The pictures I like most are #2 and #4, followed by maybe #1 or #3

#2 I like because I like light play. It's basically my favourite form of photography. Though I think it's the architect that's supposed to be complimented more rather than the photographer (*cough*sorryifyou'rethephotographer*cough*). I like the sky and the circles but I mostly like the mirror and shadow effect.

#4 is interesting and amusing. Makes me want to think in a different way, and/or see things a different way. I also like surrealism a lot.

#1 has good patterns and #3 has a great calming effect with a perfect composition. But none of them is as interesting for me as the other two.

I probably dislike #7 the most, because I can't make anything out of it. Not any meaning or any impressions and I don't find it aesthetically pleasing because the colours clash too much.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I love these four the most. The first two and last one all have something in common. That's the patterns and symmetries which just fascinate me. The colours of the last two and first also are very stunning. And the third to last.... well, who doesn't like jelly sweets? Lol. The sugar crystals are also quite capturing of my attention.



> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

selena87 said:


> If you ever finish this study can you share the results with us? Sounds really interesting :laughing:


Once I get enough replies to see a distinct pattern, I'll be sure to share/explain :tongue:


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I am an INTJ and i prefer picture No. 2. I think that it is because the picture seems modern, minimalistic and clear.


----------



## clotho (Mar 13, 2013)

*What's your type?*
INFP
*What image do you prefer? Why?*
The 2nd picture. 
I prefer the soothing colors. The first thoughts about the picture was associated with the stylish elvish armor used in the Tolkien universe, also I think of Asgard (the Marvel version). When I look at the picture, I think about the context of the place; It looks like a ceiling, but I'm thinking about what is around it. Maybe there is a library underneath? Or a big astroglobe? What if it belonged to some sort of fancy air ship? What kind of stories could take place here. I think I like this picture better because it inspires me more than, say, the candy.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

IxFP

I liked 1 and 3 simply because they are well shot and the colors are beautiful. The gave me a beautiful feeling. I also like 2 because of the shapes and the spiral movement it gives. I didn't like 7 that much. I feel its kinda basic and the colors and the quality is not that great.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

INFP

I like #4 the most, it reminds me of this picture I would always see in art class








Other than that, 3 makes me think of celery, 5 is like The Notebook or something, 7 is like a Mac wallpaper, 6 reminds me of Willy Wonka, I like the mysterious blurry line in 1, 2 looks very NT


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm an ENTP.

#2 is the one that is most immediately striking to me. I'm generally attracted to geometric designs because they're so elegant and pure in terms of visual elements; thin lines are particularly appealing to me (think filigree type stuff). The blues also add a calming effect. I also like that bottom panels each reflect the top section from a different perspective, and you see parts to it that are actually cut off from view. It reminds me of the kind of mental exercise I got when I was drawing still life of highly reflective objects in my high school art class (I like to know what I'm drawing, so I had to mentally manipulate the still life's surroundings to figure out exactly what was getting reflected; it helped me make the drawing look more realistic because I had to do it over several days and things kept moving).

#1 is also rather striking to me, though that has more to do with the colour. I was actually reminded of butterflies and dragonflies first, even though I know the patterning doesn't fit either of their wings. It's probably because of the yellow/orange colour, and the fact that's it's symmetrical - I probably read it as numerous thin wings branching from a central 'stem' or body.

#3 is probably the first image of that kind to not really appeal to me. I think it's because there's not enough variety/contrast. It just looks like regions of green and regions of brown, with the one exception of that dark tree that's like "LET ME LOVE YOU" to the bamboo on the other side of the path.

I said I like geometric designs, but for some reason skyscrapers and cityscapes are either hit or miss for me. #4 is a miss. Dull colours...why is his hat below him? Gravity doesn't seem to be a thing in this picture, yet his hat appears to be falling toward the bottom frame. Is he wearing loafers? Ah, I can't tell. Whatever.

I like the vivid colours and gradients in #7. Oh, are those Newton's rings (the dark/light striations)? I dunno, I might be wrong; I only had one problem on them for physics homework and I mostly just skimmed the relevant section in my textbook. Anyway, I've seen so many bokeh pictures at this point that anything similar, including #7, doesn't interest me that much anymore.

#5: "Look, it's another one of these. Next..."


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

ENFP. 

And image number 4. I just wonder why that guy is falling through the sky and where he might be going. Kind of reminds me of escaping to Neverland. ^^


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Oswin, SO MUCH SI. Your response has so much Si in it.  It was so beautiful. I don't know if you noticed, but you talked solely about how the images made you feel, your internal impression of what you saw in the photo. And it was very abstract. ^_^ When I look at photos like these, I think my inferior Si may be somewhat apparent (like the photo of the couple made my heart soften and made me feel fuzzy), but for the most part the photo I like the most is the one that seems most promising and full of possibility. 

Whereas those who prefer Se tend to like the photos that are most visually pleasing or engaging. It's very interesting.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Julia Bell said:


> @Oswin, SO MUCH SI. Your response has so much Si in it.  It was so beautiful. I don't know if you noticed, but you talked solely about how the images made you feel, your internal impression of what you saw in the photo. And it was very abstract. ^_^ When I look at photos like these, I think my inferior Si may be somewhat apparent (like the photo of the couple made my heart soften and made me feel fuzzy), but for the most part the photo I like the most is the one that seems most promising and full of possibility.
> 
> Whereas those who prefer Se tend to like the photos that are most visually pleasing or engaging. It's very interesting.


Interesting observation, hmm.

So there is a Se/Si difference. This makes me certain I'm Ni/Se instead of Si/Ne.

:laughing:


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ENTP, I prefer the second one. The pattern is beautiful and the colors are distinct, clear and match with each other. It's aesthetically appealing.


----------



## Icaro10100 (May 17, 2015)

I prefer the forest one because I like forests... I love beaches too, but I didn't like the beach picture because it's blurred.....


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ESFJ

I like the first picture. It's a closeup of a leaf, I think. I love it because the leaf looks like a tree, so it's like the circle of life- the tree is in the leaf, the leaf grew on a tree and so on. I also adore the texture0 it looks so smooth and the colors are soothing. I don't know, I just feel really drawn to this image. I also like 6, because mhmm candy I'm super hungry always.

I don't like 4. Why the fuck is everything upside down that doesn't make sense someone fix it please.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I really like the pattern of #2, but overall I prefer #3. I wonder where it leads.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

- *What's your type?* Ti-dom

- *What image do you prefer? Why?* The second one because I like that kind of pictures with geometric design. I also like it because it's a building structure. I'm drawn to cities and I like the scheme of colors, city colors, like grey, blue. Steel, glass. The third one came second because I am drawn to lines and paths and it looks foresty.

*- If you don't like any image, explain what bores or repels you.* None of them repels me exactly, but the last one two are kinda boring. Even if I like the blurry effect. They are very meh.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Julia Bell said:


> @Oswin, SO MUCH SI. Your response has so much Si in it.  It was so beautiful. I don't know if you noticed, but you talked solely about how the images made you feel, your internal impression of what you saw in the photo. And it was very abstract. ^_^ When I look at photos like these, I think my inferior Si may be somewhat apparent (like the photo of the couple made my heart soften and made me feel fuzzy), but for the most part the photo I like the most is the one that seems most promising and full of possibility.
> 
> Whereas those who prefer Se tend to like the photos that are most visually pleasing or engaging. It's very interesting.


Haha yeah) Going through everyone's responses has been super interesting) Great thread @shinynotshiny)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

*Looks at title*


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Pics 1 & 2 for me! I love patterns (and fractals), something about them just captures my gaze and I can't help but be charmed.


----------



## Airest (May 12, 2015)

ENFP. I like the second one best for some reason. It sort of reminds me of living a comfortable and easy life, but at the same time it makes me think of what it takes to get to the top and how hard work is needed for it.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

shinynotshiny said:


> I have a curiosity I want to explore.
> 
> *- What's your type?
> 
> ...





> - What's your type?


INTJ

My myer briggs personality can be more succinctly expressed graphically than with words:













> - What image do you prefer? Why?



Layers of geometry breaking up geometry, it's fascinating. It's beautiful.











I also like Picture 7, a lovely mix of textures and colours. It speaks purely to my Se.












> - If you don't like any image, explain what bores or repels you.


This goofy picture shows contempt to the artistry of architecture, you don't need an upside down man to make architecture interesting.











To me, it is a rejection of the wonders sitting right before you and an escape into a dream land, I find it offensive. For this is the Petronas Towers, one of the tallest buildings in the world. A building built with much skill and ambition to be the best in the world. Much better captured in this photo:


----------

